# 'mounting failed'



## wigart (Nov 9, 2007)

I am trying to download a Skype beta for mac OSX which should resolve a couple of problems I have with skype.  In the download pane I get the message 'mounting failed'.  What do I need to do to sort this please?
JW


----------



## floresgrace (Oct 3, 2010)

where is the answer for this????? I don't get ittttttttt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 3, 2010)

I doubt that the original poster has been waiting for a fix for 3 years, eh?

"Mounting failed" means that the downloaded image is likely corrupt. Download it again.
OR, the system is just not recognizing the image properly, and you can try restarting the Mac. One of those usually fixes it.

Or, you can give more details about your particular problem...


----------



## rachitihm (May 13, 2011)

What system do you have and what OS? I had the same issue when I upgraded my Power Mac.


----------

